# Air tanks / accumulators cheap-cheap



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

For those looking for cheap air storage tanks- try your local propane refill station! Not the tank exchange cages- the actual refill location. Ask them about discarded tanks. 

I was at my local refill station and noticed pallets of tanks out back with the valves already removed. I asked about them and was told they were waiting to go to the scrap yard. I asked about their condition and was told some were damaged, but many were just past their prime, but would make great air tanks. I asked how much and they just GAVE them to me! Woot! Free stuff!

If you don't know- converting sound propane tanks is safe and commonly done. The conversion kits can be bought on line or at hardware stores.

Good luck.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Funny to hear a propane guy say that. I understand that propane tanks are different from air tanks. Especially in how they wear or rust (from the inside). Even though conversion kits are available, that doesn't make it safe.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Ummmmm..I sell propane and I'm astonished they would give you old tanks and tell you they were good enough to hold compressed air. Propane tanks have a stamped in the metal date which lasts approx 7 years, and then the tank must be recertified and restamped or stickered. We don't allow ANYONE to take our old tanks, and the scrapyard we deal with MUST have the propane tank cut in half to take it, so we bleed out the old propane and cut them up. You've got to figure-if they won't hold propane without a leak, how in the world are they going to do it with compressed air? I would AVOID AVOID AVOID!


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok. Fair enough. Thanks for the warning!


----------

